# [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2016)

*UPDATE: Challenge 6 is now LIVE... read on below for more information and the link.

*EXCLUSIVE CONTEST FOR DIGIT FORUM / COMMUNITY MEMBERS ONLY**

Attention all gamers!

For the next few days, we have an exciting gaming challenge coming up for all of you to participate in. It involves loads of game-related posts here in the Gamerz section and showing off your unmatched game cred. No big deal, right? 

Prepare to show us what you’ve got in popular titles like CSGO, Dota 2, FIFA, and Kungfu Combat. And answer questions related to gaming in general.

But make sure you register on India’s biggest gaming platform “Dew Arena” and share your GAMER_ID in this thread (and wherever you post in all the subsequent contest threads) to battle it out.

Click here to register: bit.ly/2bv6O52

*i.imgur.com/836MPXn.jpg

GRAND PRIZE = 2 Lucky Winners win an Xbox One each

CONSOLATION PRIZE = 3 Lucky Winners win a Logitech G602 Wireless Gaming Mouse, Redragon ASURA K501 Gaming Keyboard, SteelSeries Siberia 150 Gaming Headset

*i.imgur.com/rC64DTG.jpg

Excited? Curious to know more? Patience, patience… as more will be revealed later tonight.

Stay tuned…

--

*CHALLENGE #1 [LIVE] = CSGO, Dota 2, FIFA 16, Kung Fu Combat* *(Open till Sept 20, 2016)*

*CHALLENGE #2 [LIVE] = CSGO, Dota 2, FIFA 16, Kung Fu Combat (Open till Sept 20, 2016)

CHALLENGE #3 [LIVE] = CSGO, Dota 2, FIFA 16, Kung Fu Combat (Open till Sept 20, 2016)

**CHALLENGE #4 [LIVE] = What game(s) are you playing? (Open till Sept 20, 2016)

**CHALLENGE #5 [LIVE] = Your all-time favourite games? (Open till Sept 20, 2016)

**CHALLENGE #6 [LIVE] = I'm a gamer because... **(Open till Sept 20, 2016)*****FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS****

*1) Do I need to register on the ESL link to participate in this contest?* 
A) Yes, absolutely. Only entries that mention their ESL Gamer IDs will be considered valid. So mention them in every post you make in the contest threads.
*
2) Apart from responding in the contest threads, do I have to also participate in DewArena’s ESL competition?
*A) For the purpose of this contest taking place here in Digit Forum, no, you don’t need to play ESL matches. All you need is the Gamer ID (by registering through the ESL link: bit.ly/2bv6O52) to mention in your posts. That’s it. 
*
3) I don’t know how to capture gameplay to participate in Contest #1. What do I do?* 
No problem. Just submit an image / picture screenshot of your gameplay as a valid entry — that’s good enough.

*4) What if I don’t participate in all the contest threads, am I still eligible for winning the prizes?* 
Technically, yes. But while picking the final winners, we won’t just be considering the quality of the participation. Quantity also matters. So to maximise your chances of winning, make sure you participate in all the contest threads.

*5) When will the results be announced?* 
Sometime after September 11. Definitely before September 25. A new thread will be created to announce the winners.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*

How to participate in this SKOAR! #DewArena contest? Create your #DewArena GAMER_ID by just following the steps below...

Registration link >>> India DEW ARENA | ESL

*i.imgur.com/EcrhUGN.jpg

Terms and Conditions of this SKOAR! #DewArena gaming contest:

*i.imgur.com/EykSrr0.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*

Is this online or being conducted in an arena? Also what would be the timings?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*



> Grand prize: Xbox for two lucky winners



Fail.

PC gaming contest and prize is a console.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*



Desmond David said:


> Fail.
> 
> PC gaming contest and prize is a console.


Such irony lol 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*

See this guy's reaction:



That is f0rest, a pro CSGO player.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Is this online or being conducted in an arena? Also what would be the timings?



The contest announced at the beginning of the thread is being conducted here in our forum. The ultimate DewArena finals -- being held in Delhi -- will be held in an arena and streamed live through ESL India's channel, of course.




Desmond David said:


> Fail.
> 
> 
> PC gaming contest and prize is a console.




It's a brand new console -- for FREE. And it can be yours for not too much effort, either. You're participating, right? 



Desmond David said:


> See this guy's reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> That is f0rest, a pro CSGO player.



Epic! Amazeballs.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*

I was only circlejerking la.



But seriously, gaming gear is a much better prize than consoles IMHO.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*



Desmond David said:


> I was only circlejerking la.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, gaming gear is a much better prize than consoles IMHO.



I know. 

Next time, we'll try to get more exciting gifts. 

For now, I hope you're still excited to know more about what's in store for participants...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*

i would have participated but don't have a fifa16.

f0rest : "look at me, i have a ps4, I am so happy now"


----------



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*



TheSloth said:


> i would have participated but don't have a fifa16.



No worries. Participate in the other games then - CSGO, Dota 2, Kungfu Combat - and you're still eligible to win any one of the advertised prizes. The challenges aren't difficult at all.


----------



## knidarius (Aug 19, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*

Don't know what I am gonna win but the gaming gear sure as hell is worth a shot!!

Gamer ID : 10412444

Also, which screen capturing tools should I use? Both for PC and Android (Kung Fu Combat)


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 19, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*

Microsoft trying to get rid of its Xbox One stock 
PS4 would have been ok.

GamerID:10416346


----------



## aschauhan0902 (Aug 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*

Dew Arena Gamer ID: ajitsingh


----------



## FYImgamer (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: SKOAR! &amp;amp;amp;amp; DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive]*

Hahhahahaha!! That was hillarious!!

- - - Updated - - -

Hahhahahaha!! That was hillarious!!

- - - Updated - - -

Hahhahahaha!! That was hillarious!!

- - - Updated - - -

Hahhahahaha!! That was hillarious!!

- - - Updated - - -



TheSloth said:


> i would have participated but don't have a fifa16.
> 
> f0rest : "look at me, i have a ps4, I am so happy now"



That was hillarious!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

^your account name is so bright that i can't even read it with casual look. Have to go near screen to read it. Why use such color??


----------



## Raaabo (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*



TheSloth said:


> ^your account name is so bright that i can't even read it with casual look. Have to go near screen to read it. Why use such color??



That was my bad. Is the colour better now? Was going for the mountain dew colour


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*



Raaabo said:


> That was my bad. Is the colour better now? Was going for the mountain dew colour


Much better . thank you


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

Let's see what comes out of it. Participating in the CSGO one


----------



## GooGooGeeGee (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

little confused. am i supposed to participate in esl through this? asking bcoz i'm no pro gamer xDxD

but i don't mind winning meself an XBOX, y'know? so yeah, i'm willing to take part in this shindig... xDxD

just registered on the esl link. my gamer id is 10436997.

hope i win the XBOX (don't care about the other shite!)


----------



## Vyom (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*



Raaabo said:


> That was my bad. Is the colour better now? Was going for the mountain dew colour



Lol the mountain dew colour.... #Fail..

It's always good to see your post Raaabo.

I only play Rocket League ... no FPS... but all the best to the participants...


----------



## Empanada (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! &amp; DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

Found out about this contest through Thinkdigit Facebook page... 

Here goes nuthin'... arty_NF:

Gamer ID: 10442037

- - - Updated - - -

Also... when will the winners for this contest be announced?


----------



## Apollo (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*



GooGooGeeGee said:


> little confused. am i supposed to participate in esl through this? asking bcoz i'm no pro gamer xDxD
> 
> but i don't mind winning meself an XBOX, y'know? so yeah, i'm willing to take part in this shindig... xDxD
> 
> ...



You may or may not take part in the ESL championship -- that's pro gaming, which isn't what this contest (hosted here on the forum) is all about. To be eligible for winning the prizes worth Rs 1 lakh, you need to participate in all the forum threads here (Contest #1, Contest #2, etc). 

You do, however, need to register on the ESL link (India DEW ARENA | ESL Pla) to get your GAMER_ID. This ID needs to be posted in each of your posts on the relevant contest threads.

Hope this clears things up.
 [MENTION=324293]Empanada[/MENTION] - Winners will be announced in the main contest announcement thread ([Contest] SKOAR! &amp; DewArenas Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive) right here by the second week of September.


----------



## solstafir (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

That's cool. Let's see.. My Gamer ID information - 
*solstafir  id: 10442244*


----------



## Malakh (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

Damn I'm so excited, this is definitely a big giveaway. 

Gamer ID: *10438413*

A Counter-Strike: Global Offensive player, defeated Barbarian_Monkey multiple times.


----------



## SJS (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

i feel lucky. hope to win one of the prizes up for grab. [cough]XBOX[/cough] 

gamer id 10444587


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

Late to join. Did all of them just now. Let's see.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

I thought this was organised by Nodwin Gaming.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

Ahem...ahem...

Like a river has many tributaries, a contest might have many sub-contests.

Doth that answer thine question?


----------



## swap1991 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

Gaming ID: 10448376

I have been playing FIFA since I came to know about video games. Playing FIFA 16 nowadays.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*



Malakh said:


> Damn I'm so excited, this is definitely a big giveaway.
> 
> Gamer ID: *10438413*
> 
> A Counter-Strike: Global Offensive player, defeated Barbarian_Monkey multiple times.



We get a lot of your kind here. Misguided delusional souls who believe they've achieved great feats.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*



Apollo said:


> *UPDATE: Challenge 5 is now LIVE... read on below
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE CONTEST FOR DIGIT FORUM / COMMUNITY MEMBERS ONLY**
> 
> ...



So to be eligible all I have to do is copy paste this # " 10450992"  which is my esl gamer id and play the game?


----------



## Apollo (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*



neeraj.juneja9 said:


> So to be eligible all I have to do is copy paste this # " 10450992"  which is my esl gamer id and play the game?



Nah, you don't really need to play the game to participate in this contest. That's the beauty of it all. It's much simpler.

If you look into the first post, Challenge 1, Challenge 2 and Challenge 3 has three threads each for CSGO, Dota 2, FIFA 16 and Kung Fu Combat. Click on the hyperlinked words or look into this Gamerz subforum to find them all stickied at the top. Challenge 4 and Challenge 5 have one thread each. So there are 12 + 2 = 14 threads for you to post in. You can choose to post in all 14 of those threads or just a few that you like and prefer -- the choice is yours. But remember, your chances of winning the prizes are directly related to how many posts you make. More posts you make in all the contest threads, greater chances of winning.

Post in all these Challenge threads with your Gamer ID mentioned in each post. 

Hope this explains the contest. It's not so much about playing the games, but more about posting in the forum. 

Cheers, all the best. 

Copy pasting all the live contest threads and FAQs again here...

*CHALLENGE #1 [LIVE] = CSGO, Dota 2, FIFA 16, Kung Fu Combat* *(Open till Sept 20, 2016)*

*CHALLENGE #2 [LIVE] = CSGO, Dota 2, FIFA 16, Kung Fu Combat (Open till Sept 20, 2016)

CHALLENGE #3 [LIVE] = CSGO, Dota 2, FIFA 16, Kung Fu Combat (Open till Sept 20, 2016)

**CHALLENGE #4 [LIVE] = What game(s) are you playing? (Open till Sept 20, 2016)

**CHALLENGE #5 [LIVE] = Your all-time favourite games? (Open till Sept 20, 2016)

*_CHALLENGE #6 [Coming Soon]

_****FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS****

*1) Do I need to register on the ESL link to participate in this contest?* 
A) Yes, absolutely. Only entries that mention their ESL Gamer IDs will be considered valid. So mention them in every post you make in the contest threads.
*
2) Apart from responding in the contest threads, do I have to also participate in DewArena’s ESL competition?
*A) For the purpose of this contest taking place here in Digit Forum, no, you don’t need to play ESL matches. All you need is the Gamer ID (by registering through the ESL link: bit.ly/2bv6O52) to mention in your posts. That’s it. 
*
3) I don’t know how to capture gameplay to participate in Contest #1. What do I do?* 
No problem. Just submit an image / picture screenshot of your gameplay as a valid entry — that’s good enough.

*4) What if I don’t participate in all the contest threads, am I still eligible for winning the prizes?* 
Technically, yes. But while picking the final winners, we won’t just be considering the quality of the participation. Quantity also matters. So to maximise your chances of winning, make sure you participate in all the contest threads.

*5) When will the results be announced?* 
Sometime after September 11. Definitely before September 15. A new thread will be created to announce the winners.


----------



## Domovoi0ng (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

nevermind


----------



## sygeek (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*



Apollo said:


> Nah, you don't really need to play the game to participate in this contest. That's the beauty of it all. It's much simpler.
> 
> If you look into the first post, Challenge 1, Challenge 2 and Challenge 3 has three threads each for CSGO, Dota 2, FIFA 16 and Kung Fu Combat. Click on the hyperlinked words or look into this Gamerz subforum to find them all stickied at the top. Challenge 4 and Challenge 5 have one thread each. So there are 12 + 2 = 14 threads for you to post in. You can choose to post in all 14 of those threads or just a few that you like and prefer -- the choice is yours. But remember, your chances of winning the prizes are directly related to how many posts you make. More posts you make in all the contest threads, greater chances of winning.
> 
> ...


So it's not about quality but the quantity. Why should someone spend time writing a proper quality answer to any challenge in that case instead of mindlessly answering all the challenges?


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

Thanks Apollo. But whats the point in participating in a gaming contest when you are not playing any game,  right? 

GG. 

Gamer id : 10450992


----------



## saske9800 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

Guys, long time digit/chip fan and forum stalker. Got to know of this contest and here to win

My gamer id: saske9800 
10484959

Digit kung fu combat - YouTube
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Interne


----------



## MadScorp (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

Wow, those are some amazing prizes you guys are giving away! I have been a long time reader of digit and Skoar and read about this contest over on your Facebook. 

Please count me in, I would love to win the Xbox One as I would finally get the chance to play some of the exclusives I have been waiting for so long such as the Halo and Forza games  

My gamer ID is 10479688


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

I thought results are to be announced before 29th Sep.


----------



## MadScorp (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

I am just going to sit here crossing my fingers for that Xbox One  So many thoughts running through my head of the epic fun I could have with friends and family  

My gamer ID is 10479688


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*



Apollo said:


> Nah, you don't really need to play the game to participate in this contest. That's the beauty of it all. It's much simpler.
> 
> If you look into the first post, Challenge 1, Challenge 2 and Challenge 3 has three threads each for CSGO, Dota 2, FIFA 16 and Kung Fu Combat. Click on the hyperlinked words or look into this Gamerz subforum to find them all stickied at the top. Challenge 4 and Challenge 5 have one thread each. So there are 12 + 2 = 14 threads for you to post in. You can choose to post in all 14 of those threads or just a few that you like and prefer -- the choice is yours. But remember, your chances of winning the prizes are directly related to how many posts you make. More posts you make in all the contest threads, greater chances of winning.
> 
> ...



I thought results were to be announced by 20th.
Also are challenge 8 etc part of this challenge or some other? 
Because the thread isnt updated.


----------



## saske9800 (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! & DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*

Digit has started pinging winners!!!


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: [Contest] SKOAR! &amp; DewArena’s Gaming Challenge, Win Rs 1 lakh worth gaming gear [Digit Exclusive*



saske9800 said:


> Digit has started pinging winners!!!



Yup & Congo..

- - - Updated - - -



Desmond David said:


> I was only circlejerking la.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, gaming gear is a much better prize than consoles IMHO.



Well for those who have desired consoles but were unable to get due to one reason or the other Console is cool. But Yes, I am a PC Gamer and would (double) love to get my hands on that "beasty performing havoc wreaking" Gaming Mouse.  (GG)


----------

